# The 11th Legion



## Ordo Xeno Commander (Jan 17, 2007)

well, staying true to my usual form, I've changed my mind, and I'm doing a forgotten chapter, the 11th Legion (yes the missing one), partially because a mate is doing the second, so I wanted to do something different, with a colour scheme very very similar to the Red Templars, but a little less orange and more red, because it's slightly easier to repeat the blend. Although with blood red and blazing orange highlights, I can source-light it very well, and it turns out quite orange anyway, with very obvious shadowing. Ill take a picture soon and edit it into this post. I will be writing fluff (based on any fluff about the forgotten legions that can be found, your help in locating any will be appreciated, with rep being awarded for very helpful finds).

Oh, don't worry, the army list is still the same 
*Disclaimer*
_Ordo Xeno Commander reserves the right to change the army list at any time without notice _

EDIT: adding images










































C&C please

I know that the orange highlight on the shoulder is to undefined, but that was a mistake on my part, and I was too tired to fix it, its quite difficult. I know it all needs work, but this is just the red im trying to get right

P.S. I know the thigh/crotch area highlights are fucked.


----------



## dirty-dog- (May 14, 2008)

that looks awsome.

couldn't find any fluff, so can't help there mate.


----------



## Abthrillon (Mar 22, 2008)

I love that painting mate.
keep it up!


----------



## Digg40k (Sep 7, 2008)

Very nice painting mate. Good luck with your project, as much as I know there is literally zero available fluff apart from that the 11th legions records were expunged by an unknown being. You've got free reign.


----------



## LeeHarvey (Jul 25, 2008)

You are good at blending and creating the illusion of light. My C&C for you is make sure you get all the mold lines cleaned up before you start painting. They are very unsightly and detract from the model as a whole.


----------



## Syph (Aug 3, 2008)

LeeHarvey said:


> You are good at blending and creating the illusion of light. My C&C for you is make sure you get all the mold lines cleaned up before you start painting. They are very unsightly and detract from the model as a whole.


I'd echo this too, but I also noticed the left arm/shoulder pad has quite a large gap judging by the last photo. If it's a test mini, you can tell us both to sod off happily! If not, try a 'dry fit' with blutac (yellow tac, white tac etc) before final assembly. You've done a nice job of the paint work, which is detracted from by the mould lines and the slightly off arm position. 

If you want a less orange highlight, maybe try a darker red to start with so the final highlights are closer to blood red than orange. I used to paint my High Elves with a red armour plate that used a lot of red washes and darker reds so I didn't really touch orange to highlight. I'll try and get a picture. If of course the orange is what you're after, again, I'll shut up! :laugh:


----------



## Red Orc (Jun 14, 2007)

If you want a fluff-monitor approach... you should only use the first couple of marks of armour, as the 11th (as far as we know) disappeared before the Heresy. Or, at least, that's what they _want_ us to believe (it's never actually stated, I don't think)... but if this is the case, various other things don't yet exist... decent plasma guns, assault cannons, vindicators etc.

If you're mate's doing 2nd legion, are they doing it as a Chaos Legion? Because one or other might have to be Chaos Legion to keep the "fully half the Legions fell to Chaos" thing going...

On the painting, yeah, nice work on the red. Very nice result and I like the shading. Otherwise, what everyone else said about mould lines (the one on the left leg is particularly obvious) and arm placement. Still, it is a test. I think you passed!

:heretical cyclops:


----------



## Ordo Xeno Commander (Jan 17, 2007)

Neither of us are doing heretical legions  because no one knows what happened to these two. Free reign on the fluff sounds cool, and I'll write something up that allows them to use current Imperial Technology, although if I can find a pre-heresy marine tutorial that uses plasticard and GS I could do that. Unfortunately, I wont be able to do the older guns and stuff, but I'll just say they salvage them from battlefields they come across. Maybe I'll make them similar but different to the LotD.

With the C&C on the model, yea, its just a test mini, had him lying around from an old combat squad box that I'm using for test mini's, and he was the last one 

So, if anyone can find me the tutorial (I will be looking my self) for converting to Pre-heresy Marines, +rep also, first come first served, although if a supplementary is different but still helpful, you will be rewarded.

My next pay cheque will be taken up by plasticard and GS and modelling tools


----------



## Farseer Beltiac (Jul 11, 2008)

pretty cool, you know I've been writing some fluff on the 2nd missing legion.....not sure if I'll post it or not.


----------



## DaemonsR'us (Jan 25, 2007)

Your painting on the red is looking awsome ordo great job :good:


----------



## Ordo Xeno Commander (Jan 17, 2007)

Cheers Dirty Dog. It's been fun.

Hopefully this Wednesday I should have more supplies so I can convert some terminators to test more stuff on. 2 weeks after that I'll have even more test mini's and a few guys who will actually be in the army (tac marines most likely)

Alright, I have a name for the 11th Legion. Long story short, parts of the 11th Legion are returning to the known universe, and have been picked up on the outskirts of the Imperial dominated area. Upon returning, they have changed their name to the Legion Of Vengeance, vowing to avenge their fallen brothers (as the Horus Heresy is news to them as they were lost early on and kept fighting, unknowing of the troubles that have racked the Imperium since before the Heresy). I'll write up a full story soon, after studying tonight.

Ok guys, I need some help. I need a date, just pick one, during the Great Crusade, just before the start of the Horus Heresy. This will be the date that the 11th Legion loses contact with the Imperium, and so you will be forever immortalised in the history of the 11th Legion

EDIT : Bringing in the fluff I've written.

Legion of Vengeance

The 11th Legion was lost to the Imperium during the later stages of the Great Crusade, before the Horus Heresy. Their last known location was on the outskirts of known space, entering unchartered territory. Now there have been sightings reported of an un-recognised chapter of Space Marines entering chartered space, sending all those who stand before them running. They have been rumoured to have been doing so in the name of the Emperor, yet no one has seen them before. This is their story.

After leaving known Imperial airspace, the 11th Legion lost contact with all other Imperial Forces. Soon after they lost contact, the Legion’s scout ships found the source of the jamming. It was a deserted world, barren of all life. After sending a scout party down, they found lots of entrances into maze-like underground catacombs. They lost contact with the party shortly after accompanied by ungodly screams and the sound of bolter fire and a sound similar to a lascannon firing, a sort of laser weapon. This was the first contact with Necrons, but it was never entered into Imperial Records due to the loss of contact encountered earlier as they entered the unchartered space. After the loss of the scouts, the Legion moved in full force, wiping out all trace of the new foe, and establishing this as their base of operations. It is now their homeworld, Exodus V.

They have been roaming that sector ever since, cleaning it of any hostile forces, essentially wiping out the Necron race in that sector. Due to the constant contact with such a sturdy foe the Legion developed special ammunition and created a new type of specialist, the Sternguard Veteran. Excelling at ranged combat, these warriors had encountered years of fighting the Necrons, and such had developed ammunition that defeated their living metal bodies, the Kraken Round. Using a fast acting incendiary and directed explosive, the round burns and scatters the living metal of the enemy, heavily reducing their ability to repair. These units now make up a large number of their force, as their experience has kept them alive. There is a noticeable lack of recruits or even standard battle brothers as their numbers have dwindled because the Legion has no way to recruit new members. These warriors are now kept on battle barges, undergoing intensive training rather that live battle, only being promoted when a Sternguard Veteran falls in combat as to keep the Legion alive as long as possible. The Legion has dwindled considerably in size, but its true numbers are unknown.

Only once the entire Necron influence in the sector was removed was contact regained with the Imperium and the lost Legion regained the ability to be guided home. As soon as they were within communication distance with Terra, the news of the Heresy reached them, and they have renamed themselves the Legion of Vengeance, vowing to avenge their fallen brothers and return the Imperium to its former glory. Their armour is now red, in remembrance of the blood spilt by their loyalist Brothers in trying to save what they once knew, and have now lost so suddenly.

They have swapped knowledge for weapons, and now the Imperiums Finest now use the technology devised by the Legion, and all chapters bar a few have adopted the new rank of Sternguard Veteran into their forces, along with creating their own rounds to deal with the various foes the Imperium faces. In return, these chapters that built the new rounds have gifted their designs to the 11th Legion.


C&C appreciated.


----------



## Syph (Aug 3, 2008)

I like the fluff there - it nicely gets round their roots, Primarch etc and also adds to the current fluff. Good stuff, reminds me of the Crimson Fists - you could use a 'Count As' Cantor as your Chapter Master to make your Sternguard scoring units too.


----------



## dirty-dog- (May 14, 2008)

that is freaking awsome.

definitly can't wait to see those termi's, or in fact more anything, your painting skills are awsome.


----------



## Cato Sicarius (Feb 21, 2008)

Cool. very cool.


----------



## Ordo Xeno Commander (Jan 17, 2007)

> I like the fluff there - it nicely gets round their roots, Primarch etc and also adds to the current fluff. Good stuff, reminds me of the Crimson Fists - you could use a 'Count As' Cantor as your Chapter Master to make your Sternguard scoring units too.


I haven't put the list up yet, but yes, there is a Pedro Kantor 'Counts As' in the army. I will break down the fluff that I have already written and use it as an overview for more detailed stuff. :scare:



> that is freaking awsome.
> 
> definitly can't wait to see those termi's, or in fact more anything, your painting skills are awsome.


Might be a little while, money is short, although as I said, I may have my hands on some plasticard and tools soon, at which point ill grab a mini out of my box and convert him. :wink:



> Cool. very cool.


Thanks Cato, all support is appreciated. k:


----------



## dirty-dog- (May 14, 2008)

i kinow how you feel with not having much money. i earn $10 an hour for 4 hours each weekend, and get 20% tax off of that.

what type of conversions are you going to be doing?


----------



## Farseer Beltiac (Jul 11, 2008)

That was some excellent writing!!! I like it a lot!!! Definite rep!!! Nice description, very informative. Legion off Vegenace!!! That's a cool name.....


----------



## Ordo Xeno Commander (Jan 17, 2007)

dirty-dog- said:


> i kinow how you feel with not having much money. i earn $10 an hour for 4 hours each weekend, and get 20% tax off of that.
> 
> what type of conversions are you going to be doing?


Um, basically making them all look pre-heresy. I'm still looking for ideas and a tutorial (I know it's around somewhere:angry and copy that to be honest. Whatever I like the look of  I'll use and incorporate somehow :so_happy:


----------



## dirty-dog- (May 14, 2008)

an idea would be to use the khorne beserker box, or chaos marine box as they have the older style armour and it is easy to file em down to loyalist.


----------



## Ordo Xeno Commander (Jan 17, 2007)

Well, actually I've bought some plasticard and now I'm slowly converting a terminator. I think im putting in too much work for one guy, but he is just a test model. 

Alrightey guys, I'm tossing up between 2 army lists. One is very fluffy (following my fluff of course) and the other is a little more balanced and versatile.

First List
HQ
Pedro Kantor (Counts as) Name still to be decided
175

Master of the Forge
100

Troops
Scouts
Camo Cloaks
Sniper rifles.
90

Scouts
Camo Cloaks
Sniper rifles
90

Elites
Sternguard
2x Combi Melta
Drop pod
295

Sternguard
2x combi melta
drop pod
295

Terminators
Thunder Hammer and Storm shields.
200

Heavy Support
Dreadnought
Plasma Cannon
Heavy Flamer
125

Dreadnought
Assault Cannon
Heavy Flamer
125

1495

Scouts are to represent the Legion returning to known space and are starting to recruit again.

Second List

HQ
Pedro Kantor (Count as) blah blah blah

Troops
Tac Squad
Plasma gun
missile launcher
rhino
extra armour
225

Tac squad
plasma gun
missile launcher
rhino
extra armour
225

Sternguard
2x combi-melta
drop pod
295

sternguard
2x combi melta
drop pod
295

Dreadnought
Assault cannon
heavy flamer
drop pod
160

Theres still 125 points to spend, I was thinking of taking a Vindicator.

The tac squads in this list are so i can bring in more converted pre-heresy armour (i can possible grab some beaky helmets and studded shoulder pads off my friend who isnt using his ones.


I will be editing the original fluff a little to suit a little better.

EDIT: Inserting new fluff

Legion of Vengeance


They have been roaming that sector ever since, cleaning it of any hostile forces, essentially wiping out the Necron race in that sector. Due to the constant contact with such a sturdy foe the Legion developed special ammunition and created a new type of specialist, the Sternguard Veteran. Excelling at ranged combat, these warriors had encountered years of fighting the Necrons, and such had developed ammunition that defeated their living metal bodies, the Kraken Round. Using a fast acting incendiary and directed explosive, the round burns and scatters the living metal of the enemy, heavily reducing their ability to repair. These units now make up a large number of their force, as their experience has kept them alive. There is a noticeable lack of recruits or even standard battle brothers as their numbers have dwindled because the Legion has no way to recruit new members. Now the Legion entirely consists of veterans, either Sternguard or encased in the few suits of Tactical Dreadnought Armour or Dreadnought Sarcophagi left. The Legion has dwindled considerably in size, but its true numbers are unknown.

Scouts are appearing in the ranks of the Legion as it returns to areas fertile in new recruits, and have been found sharing recruitment worlds with other chapters in order to increase their numbers again.

The changes are in blue.

I'll take some photos of my terminators progress soon.


----------



## Maverick421 (Apr 7, 2008)

Great test fig, you were right about the mini looking a little more orange. Good color all around. Looking forward to seeing more.


----------



## Ordo Xeno Commander (Jan 17, 2007)

Cheers Maverick.

I got my hands on a devastator box today, and after trading with a mate, I now have 4 plasma cannon guys and 1 lascannon (1 plasma and the lascannon are inter-tradable, I need to figure out if I need the heavier anti-tank firepower) and a sergeant. I'll get those painted soon, and hopefully practice some blue source lighting to show the plasma coils glowing onto their armour


----------



## dirty-dog- (May 14, 2008)

vindi's wernt around during the heresy, so i can't see them getting their hands on one quite this soon.

i would suggest a destructor for fluff reasons.....


----------



## Ordo Xeno Commander (Jan 17, 2007)

Yea, well, true to form, I've come up with a new list, still holds true to fluff, but is a little more versatile.

HQ
Pedro Kantor
175

Troops
Tactical Squad
Flamer
Missile Launcher
165

Tactical Squad
Melta
Missile Launcher
Rhino
Extra Armour
220

Elites
Sternguard
2x Combi-Melta
Drop Pod
295

Sternguard
2x Combi-Melta
Drop Pod
295

Dreadnought
Multi Melta
Heavy Flamer
Drop Pod
150

Devastators
4x Plasma Cannons
Combi-Plasma
200

1500

I have the option to drop the combi-plasma and take a lascannon instead of 1 plasma cannon, for that extra anti-tank ability, Your thoughts?


----------



## dirty-dog- (May 14, 2008)

that looks flufftastic 

but anyway, i definitly can't wait to see those miniatures up close.
(if you are still coming down these holidays.)


----------



## Ordo Xeno Commander (Jan 17, 2007)

pah, yea, ill try. Most likely after xmas though, when work isn't as demanding. dont count on the army being even close to finished haha


----------



## dirty-dog- (May 14, 2008)

lol i know how you feel. ive got over 50 orks to paint, and only 4 of my marines are acually finished completly lol.

the only army i have finished painting is my 600pt tau force, and that took a while.

but otherwise, if you do manage to come down we will be doing a tournament when your down (setting the date for when you can attend, and if your not able too, well set it for sometime that month.......) that your welcome to, and the rules are aslong as miniatures have heads, torsos and legs, and are blutacked/glued then its perfectly fine. and as takns go, aslong as the tanks have weapons on them, and mainly put together (via glue or blu tac) so not being completed is fine....

but back on subject, work can be very demanding, specially on the weekends......


----------



## Ordo Xeno Commander (Jan 17, 2007)

Yea. Well, I'm hoping by then to have the majority of my force assembled, if not painted. The only Vehicles I really have are 1 rhino, 2 drop pods, and a dreadnought.


----------



## dirty-dog- (May 14, 2008)

kewl, thats more vehicles than me, but i am hoping to get a crusader next week and maybe a combat squad.


----------



## bazle (Sep 24, 2008)

looking good will which your progress with interest!


----------



## Ordo Xeno Commander (Jan 17, 2007)

Pah, well, I've hit a painter's block, and a writer's one for that matter, so nothing will be up for a little while. Ill get around to it sometime this weekend.


----------



## Ordo Xeno Commander (Jan 17, 2007)

Hey guys, well, ive written the first 2 chapters of my first short story, and here's the link. C&C please.
Contact Exodus V


----------



## Ordo Xeno Commander (Jan 17, 2007)

well a long overdue update is needed, and ive finally started painting again (due to being sick, dont really have much else to do) so the Dev sarge is nearly done and ive started on the others, pics once i get them home k:


----------



## dirty-dog- (May 14, 2008)

i didnt manage to get the crusader etc either.

no im going crazy with orkz, infact i even have a bigger army than that of my marines.

can't wait to see urs though, and are you still planning to come down in jan?


----------



## Ordo Xeno Commander (Jan 17, 2007)

It's looking a lil sketchy at the moment to be honest. I've been off sick for the last week and a half and I'll have stuff to catch up + turns out my parents weren't planning on it. However, my cousins wedding is coming up in may, so may be down around then. Trust me, I wouldn't have an army to play with by Jan anyway


----------



## dirty-dog- (May 14, 2008)

lol, my army still has to be painted aswell, and my bday is around may, so that will wrk out well. sorry about hijacking your thread lol.....


----------



## Ordo Xeno Commander (Jan 17, 2007)

lol allgood, I need something to fill it while i wait for the camera. chances are im getting more stuff for xmas too, so plenty WIP's


----------



## dirty-dog- (May 14, 2008)

lucky you....... i never get anything warhammer related given to me via family. the stuff that i have gotten so far is all from me apart from i set of AoBR orks.


----------



## Primarch Lord CAG (Dec 5, 2007)

*the real 11th!*

:good::good:wyes we have lost a few brothers in these dark times 
but we have stayed true to our task to bring the traitor premarchs or their souls back to the emperior so that they can be cleansed and the great crusade started anew ( been drinking ) 

facts about the Glorous 11th legion.
our armor is actually Gold and silver not red!
we were never part of the known legions.
we do ally with our fallen brothers of the second legion got that right good job.
our home world is named Metapopalis it is a lifeless rock.
all 11th legion marines are from Metapopalis and we dont recruit theres no need to we are supperior to all others!
the last remaining IG from are home world are named the Metapopalean 1st Grand Army and are stationed with the second legion at this time.
The metapopaleans are genetically created super humans not like with space marines they dont have extra organs just better ones. They have new ones after the space marine process.
They imploy mostly Lasers and Fire.
The Great Father is not the emperior.
The Great Father is a living machine from the dark age of technology he made the Metapopaleans.
The Flagship Genocide is The Great fathers ship also from the Dark age of technology it is lost in the warp at this moment.
Primarch Lord CAG fought against the emperior and his fleet before the legion was formed.
The Great Father was lost in the eldar webway during a fleet battle with the eldar.
Lord CAG inslaved the captured eldar and there Craft World.
Lord CAG is in the body of a Wraithlord which also happened fighting the eldar/chaos.
Lord CAGs real body is a nurgle deamon prince also named Lord CAG the deamon did this out of malace for the real Lord CAG who defeated him abourd the Genocide.which is also how it was lost the fight happened in the warp.
alright thats all I got right now.


----------



## Primarch Lord CAG (Dec 5, 2007)

and remember no one likes a thief!
also why not just mention Me the Primarch is not unknown


----------



## Ordo Xeno Commander (Jan 17, 2007)

Um, dude, this is my 11th legion. There is no official fluff for either the 11th or 2nd legion other than that they disappeared during the Heresy. So I'm just going to ignore the above posts and continue from where I was.

Update:
Chapter Master (to be named) is nearly done.
Sergeant (to be named) of first tactical squad is nearly done.
2/9 Standard Marines painted for first tactical squad.
Dev Sergeant (to be named) is done
1 Plasma cannon devastator is done.

Pics will follow once my dad finds the camera cable.


----------



## wombat_tree (Nov 30, 2008)

It looks great and while im pretty sure this isnt official in one of the black library books it was hinted at that one of the primarches could become invisible and because onne of the known primarches have that power it is one of the lost ones so if you make their primarch make him hava an invisible power!


----------



## Primarch Lord CAG (Dec 5, 2007)

it will be! fool!


----------



## DeathJester921 (Feb 15, 2009)

your painting skills are better than mine dude. my figures come out with solid looking paint not the way it would look if it were painted by a more experienced painter. wish I had a picture to show you but i dont.


----------



## Ordo Xeno Commander (Jan 17, 2007)

All it is is practice. Try watering down your paints, and take your time. Patience is key to a good paint job, rush it and you will, without a doubt, stuff something up. the reason this army is so slow is because I take time with each and every model. I currently have some DA vets come sternguard models underway, pics should be up soon.


----------



## DeathJester921 (Feb 15, 2009)

I do take my time painting my marines, its just I dont really have the concept of drybrushing, or making my models look the way yours did in the pic you posted.


----------



## Ordo Xeno Commander (Jan 17, 2007)

Wow, I just realised you guys haven't seen ANY of my army yet, sheesh, well, I'll update soon. Cripes, better get down to my local and pick up my models to show you guys! Jebus...

Oh yea, made and painted a Vindicare too, so you guys will see that soonish.

Man, I have a lot to catch up on!


----------



## FUZZTONE (Feb 12, 2009)

!Hello! I think making the 11th legion is a great idea! +rep :good:
i have found some fluff about the 11th legion online. its not much but at least its something!

"In the Black Library Horus Heresy novel series, Horus, in a chaos-induced dream sequence, apparently goes back in time and sees the cracked incubation capsule of Primarch XI before the Primarchs are scattered to the warp (the effect this has on the Primarch is inconclusive). Before doing this, he puts his hand on XI's capsule and feels "the untapped glories that might have lain ahead for what grew within, but knowing that they would never come to pass"."

"Of the various abilities possessed by the primarchs, one was "invisibility, this presumably refers to one of the missing primarchs, as invisibility is not a power possessed by the 18 that are known."

"The Emperor met each primarch in turn, and each primarch had risen to a position of authority within the cultures they had found themselves in."

"All 20 Legions took part in the Great Crusade, each led by their own primarch."

"20 statues of the primarchs were erected in the Imperial Palace on Terra. By the time of the Horus Heresy, plinths II and XI "...had been vacant for a long time. No-one ever spoke of those two absent brothers [and] their separate tragedies. This suggests that the two unknown primarchs had been found previously and that something tragic had happened. The two primarchs were "absent" but not referred as "dead"."

Second edition's Ultramarines codex states that it seems likely that Legions II and XI fought for Horus at least during the beginning of the Heresy. It also refers to the records as being destroyed following the Heresy. 

A final note
GW has also explained the gameplay purpose for these "deleted" Legions. They are available for those who wish to develop their own, custom Legions. The basic idea is since there were 20 Legions, and half went to Chaos but half stayed loyal. So you can have one custom Loyal Legion and one custom Traitor Legion to do what the hell ya like with! <----- that last bit is for Primarch Lord CAG

ps. this is my first (if rather long) post. cant wait to see what youve done with your army.


----------



## inqusitor_me (Jan 27, 2008)

there is also some stuf about how the last of th II legion is protecting the emp (when i say lest its a dred wicht the primarch is in)


----------



## Ordo Xeno Commander (Jan 17, 2007)

Awesome, lots of stuff to work on. What i've done so far seems to fit in pretty well. I should make an apocalypse formation that allows my army to use stealth (taking from the primarch's invisibility)


----------



## Chocobuncle (Feb 5, 2009)

looks interesting nice


----------



## Ordo Xeno Commander (Jan 17, 2007)

Update time!!
with pics too!

Here's my DA vets turn sternguard, made and based! Awaiting more black spray to start painting and then they shall transform (more than meets the eye) into 11th Legion marines. Idea is black cloth, red armour, metal guns, gold details.

The whole group








First marine








Second Marine








Sergeant w power weapon
















Melta Marine








Plasma Marine









The base that I've been talking to dirge about, very early stages.









And the guy who is on it (made of left over parts and spare marine bits)

























Cheers!


----------



## inqusitor_me (Jan 27, 2008)

i dono dude the DA's might not fit in well but we need to wiat to see what you do to them


----------



## Ordo Xeno Commander (Jan 17, 2007)

The wont be easily recognisable, as their colour scheme would have changed. The models will be a little obvious I guess, but hey, that happens sometimes. I'll get them painted and then we'll see what happens.


----------



## BLARGAG!!! (Jun 5, 2008)

your red is looking really good. but I have to say "GAH!! MOLDLINES! THEY BURN!" sorry about that, I couldnt restrain myself.


----------



## Ordo Xeno Commander (Jan 17, 2007)

Yea, they are annoying, but i have yet to find out an effective way of removving them. Atleast I haven't painted them yet and such I can remove them once I am informed of the best way.


----------



## FUZZTONE (Feb 12, 2009)

For plastic mould lines just run your craft knife up & down them. dont try and carve them out coz it can go wrong and look messy, just try to ware them down neetly. And if your not sure, practice on old models or spare bitz to get your technique down. dont use any sort of sand paper coz it leaves scratches. 
This is what i do & i hope it helps


----------



## Ordo Xeno Commander (Jan 17, 2007)

I've tried that, and it seems to work pretty well. Thanks!


----------



## FUZZTONE (Feb 12, 2009)

Glad to have helped! :smoke:
Cant wait to see them painted up, i like the idea of those black cloaks, its like theyre mourning for their brethren lost in the herasy. i supose you could paint the DA iconography in your chapters colours and incorperate it into your chapter badge some how, i dont think there will be any confusion coz your colour scheme is completly opossite to the DA.


----------



## Suntalon (Apr 9, 2008)

love the guy with the mace. looks dead hard.


----------



## dirty-dog- (May 14, 2008)

wow, i cant beleive that i havent been following this for a while, but stuff does happen. warhammer 40k stuff.............

but they are looking good. at the moment they look like bloody good DA vets but when thyre in your colours they will look great. 

cheers FUZZTONE for the fluff too, the fact that horus had been there doesnt supprise me, but is still pretty cool. and someone said something about a primach in a dread?


----------



## Ordo Xeno Commander (Jan 17, 2007)

Sounds like a conversion possibility to me...

Thanks for all the support guys. I'll try keep you guys as updated as possible.


----------



## Chaoz94 (Jun 17, 2008)

inqusitor_me said:


> there is also some stuf about how the last of th II legion is protecting the emp (when i say lest its a dred wicht the primarch is in)


hm maybe they could be like the custodes .........


----------



## TheKingElessar (Mar 31, 2009)

I'd think their first reaction would be disbelief, as none of the Primarchs ever thought Horus especially would rebel. They didn't know about Chaos after all. Also, there's a mention in "Tales of the Abyss" of the fallen two Legions, can't remember what exactly.


----------

